# How I Shoot The Single Tube Setup



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This video shows the difference in speed from holding at an anchor to pulling past the anchor point a few inches with the light weight tubes. It shows a quite a difference in speed with a small effort.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great video! It will give me a bunch of things to try when my SRS gets here.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very informative video! would it not be as effective to shorten the bands and then draw to normal anchor point increasing the speed without the necessity to draw past anchor?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

luxor5 said:


> Very informative video! would it not be as effective to shorten the bands and then draw to normal anchor point increasing the speed without the necessity to draw past anchor?


No I am afraid not. You have to have a certain amount of rubber to get good retraction. I set up a set of 1745 shooting 7/16 at 4.75 inch and pulled to 28 inches (600%) I got 182 fps. A set of the same tubes at 6.5 inches pulled past my anchor like I show gets 200 fps. It seems my magic number is right around 6.5 inches for my draw. With this I get the most speed for the least effort.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Great video...thanks Roger


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very educational and well done...Thanks, Roger


----------



## techhobbit (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello Roger,

Thanks for the video - I'm experimenting with my old wrist rocket, while deciding what new ss to get.

May I ask, what type or model you are using? More specifically, who makes it and are they avaialble?

Thanks.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

As always, great video Roger, enjoyable to watch with super tips. I'll be pulling past my anchor, immediatlely if not sooner.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> 'luxor5' said:
> 
> 
> > Very informative video! would it not be as effective to shorten the bands and then draw to normal anchor point increasing the speed without the necessity to draw past anchor?
> ...


That's just about exactly what I discovered. I cut mine for 6.5 inches overall and pull to 40.5 inches. It really brings the rubber alive. Details tomorrow on the Testing Chinese Tubes Topic. Teaser.... 220+fps with .44 lead and single 1745.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice Henry that has to give you over 14 ftps. I am looking forward to your test. You know I am a big single 1745 tube fan.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

This is an excellent video. Very informative. Thank you for posting it. It also made me think of something that may or may not be helpful.

When I go down to the gym, I'll include a workout on the *adjustable pulleys*. I set it up to mimic how I would pull back on a bow or slingshot. The mirrors help me to see my form. I can also gradually increase my pull strength this way -- for left and right.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff Roger. Info like this is always good to point out for any who miss this type of info about tubes (elastic).

With band sets I occasionally will do the same thing and my "extra" on the draw isn't as much as what you showed and it makes a difference. One of the times I do the little extra is when I need a little better distance or to flatten the trajectory when I randomly pick a heavier ammo mixed with the lighter ammo I am shooting.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Good stuff Roger. Info like this is always good to point out for any who miss this type of info about tubes (elastic).
> 
> With band sets I occasionally will do the same thing and my "extra" on the draw isn't as much as what you showed and it makes a difference. One of the times I do the little extra is when I need a little better distance or to flatten the trajectory when I randomly pick a heavier ammo mixed with the lighter ammo I am shooting.


I agree Ray. I noticed that after I got used to shooting this way I found I was just as accurate or even more so than holding in the same spot all the time. I know Bill pulls like 48 inches and he ain't to bad and I swear Torsten pulls nine feet and can hit a flea.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a great video


----------

